# Pics of our new dog - pointer mix? Whaddya think?



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We've officially named her Phoenix...her intro thread is here in case you missed it.

Every time I look at her I see a different breed...but the more time I've spent with her today, the more pointer-y she looks. She's got a very slim and muscular body...a nice tuck. Her coat is very short and tight. At first I thought maybe Great Dane/greyhound mix. Then maybe just a hound mix. Oh...she's about 55-60 lbs. You can't see it in the photo's but she's very muscular even still a bit underweight.

So...without further ado...here's Phoenix. What do you see in her?
This was the pic on Craigslist:









Side shot:









A close up in the yard...she's looking a little overwhelmed still...


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We did intro's in the kennel building so here's another side shot...









Getting more comfortable with the greyhounds









She has the bestest doo-floppy earsies!









Sitting on the kennel sofa with DH and Harmony









All the intro's went great and she's now up in the house and dozing behind my computer chair. We are in love!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

She's a doll - love those floppy ears!!! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Wayyyy Beautiful. Congrats on your new baby. LOVE THE KENNEL! looks like a preschool in there.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

What a stunner!,real nice name too.She looks black and white english pointer mix?she is very solidly built,maybe some kind of bull?Very beautiful dog indeed.,in the picture floppy ears even possible a bit of Dane in there?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you got a dog like mine, a mega mutt. I see hound and pointer and maybe several other things. What a beautiful dog and such a shiny coat. And I do love those floppy ears


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a strikingly handsome dog.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! Her coat is amazing. I bet you can see yourself in there.

I see a little of the dane body shape.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hm, she does look a little like this breed and a little like that breed depending on the pictures. She has a lovely coat, nice and shiny. Pretty markings and good muscle tone. Still, she looks hound/pointer to me.


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

She's a cutie!

I don't see any Dane..I think she looks more like a lab/pointer mix:

http://www.nodawayhumanesociety.org/images/D07292.JPG
http://www.2ndchancepetrescue.org/images/Bullet.jpg
http://www.guardianangelpetrescue.com/dogs_files/dogs1.3.jpg


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

That's a really good looking dog. Looks pointery to me too.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

How easy is it to fall in love with this dog! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I see dane/English pointer!  She's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

I LOVE HER...she looks like a big version of my Luna...! Except her body is different.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Wayyyy Beautiful. Congrats on your new baby. LOVE THE KENNEL! looks like a preschool in there.


Thanks! I need to get my butt in gear and finish painting...need to do a couple more coats and then do trees and what-not.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations lovemygreys! I guess I missed all your threads, I was house sitting (with no computer) at the time. She is beautiful, she definatly looks muscular to me.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Breathtaking! She is amazing!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I can definitely see some Pointer in there.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't they make the saddest faces? 
I love all the pictures!


----------

